# Question about the cure calculator



## jkc64 (Oct 9, 2012)

Can I use the bacon cure calculator for canadian bacon if I use the rind off formula? I can't seem to fing a dry cure recipe for canadian bacon that doesn't use tender quick.

Thanks,

John


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 9, 2012)

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/sausage-making/curing/methods


----------



## bassman (Oct 10, 2012)

I thought I had a recipe that doesn't use TQ, but was mistaken.  I use Shooter Rick's Canadian Bacon recipe.  I realize this doesn't answer your question but this recipe is worth trying.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 10, 2012)

John, morning.....   Yes....   The bacon curing amounts in the calculator using cure# 1 etc. will work well...  Rub on all sides...   Tender quick has a lot of salt in it and will make the CB salty...

Below is an excerpt from the FSIS pamphlet.... and the pamphlet is linked below....  The amount of 200 Ppm is maximum as noted and less is acceptable (say maybe 156 Ppm and it improves flavor).... The thickness of the meat will govern the time of cure... Generally accepted time is penetration of 1/4" per day plus 2 days in the refer... rubbing on all sides cuts the thickness in half  for penetration purpose...  so a 2" thick loin is effectively 1" thick for curing times... Seal in the meat with no air to prevent nitrite burn and I would cure for 7 days to insure total penetration....  DiggingDogFarm put together this calculator and it works very well.... Is this the calculator you are referring to ??

 http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

< Dry Cured Bacon (rind-off): A maximum of 200 ppm of nitrite or equivalent of

potassium nitrite (246 ppm) can be used in dry cured bacon. Note: the calculation method for

nitrite in dry cured bacon is the same as that for nitrite in other dry cured products. Refer to

pages 24-27.

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/OPPDE/rdad/FSISDirectives/7620-3.pdf


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 10, 2012)

Remember that the 200ppm nitrite maximum is for true dry cured bacon which is cured and hung (dried) for an extended period of time, it's not intended for bacon that's cured short term.
I wouldn't use any more than 156ppm nitrite, but prefer the Canadian limit of 120ppm nitrite in bacon.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124452/confusing-dry-curing-with-dry-curing

HTH
~Martin


----------



## jkc64 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, yes that is the one I found last night. I have another one in excel that I downloaded from here but don't know who posted it. The excel one I have has formulas for rind on/rind off and 3% vs 4% salt. My concern with that one after reading lots is the rind on formula uses more cure than the rind off formula. The reading I have been doing states rind off bellies require less cure than rind on. I hope thats not too confusing had to read twice myself. Wax on Wax off
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





John


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 10, 2012)

jkc64 said:


> The reading I have been doing states rind off bellies require less cure than rind on.



Actually, it's the other way around, rind-on bellies require less cure.

*"A pork belly's weight is comprised of approximately 10 percent skin.  Since the skin retains practically
 no cure solution or cure agent, the maximum ingoing nitrite.....must be reduced by 10 percent."*​
Pg. 28......
http://www.fsis.usda.gov/OPPDE/rdad/FSISDirectives/7620-3.pdf

HTH


~Martin


----------



## daveomak (Oct 10, 2012)

jkc64 said:


> The reading I have been doing states rind off bellies require less cure than rind on. I hope thats not too confusing had to read twice myself. Wax on Wax off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John, morning.... I will add more confusion to the mix....  

When skin on is used, it is assumed the skin is 10% of the weight of the belly.... So subtract 10% from the weight of the cure....  

Skin off belly should use the same amount of cure as the skin on ..... That is if you do not leave any fat on the skin when  you skin it...

Weight the belly after skinning to get the correct amount....

The method only allows for "actual meat" being cured...  

And I agree with Martin on curing at a 120 Ppm rate..  On this forum, we try to represent the government recommended guidelines as standards.... Personal preferences, experience and full understanding of the FSIS, and understanding minimums allowed can dictate alterations to the methods...  That approach is not for beginners in curing meats....  

Well, there is the disclaimer....    Dave


----------



## jkc64 (Oct 10, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/dry-cured-bacon-calculator-and-procedure

This is the calculator that confused me. It states you use less cure with skin on but when entering data the cure measurements are the opposite of this statement.  Thanks for clearing up the confusion.

John


----------

